# TrueGlow adjustable quiver



## snoopy10 (Mar 28, 2010)

TrueGlow adjustable quiver 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just purchased a TrueGlow adjustable quiver to replace my twenty rear old qwikie quiver which has served me well,but time to retire it.The TrueGlow has several holes so that it can be adjusted to fit any length bow,it use`s a dove tail clamping system which works well,the broadhead housing has a soft foam with five holes already in it for those of you that use mechanical broadheads and my Ramcats fit just fine with a 1 3/8 cutting dia,but any bigger than thatyou might have problems and it also comes with a second mount that you can attach to your tree stand.Also the rubber piece that you shaft clamps into is designed to hold differant size shafts. I highly recomend this quiver.:thumbs_up


----------

